# Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?



## amselmeister (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe in meinem Teich 3 Seerosen. Ich habe den Teich vor 2 Jahren als absoluter neuling übernommen. Es war Winter. Ich wusste nicht das schon eine drin war (bestimmt schon seit sehr vielen Jahren) Habe dann noch 2 vom Aldi gekauft und die kommen recht gut. 

Nun wollte ich gestern neues __ Hornblatt und __ Wasserpest kaufen weil die aus dem Internet die ich im Frühjahr gekauft habe nicht kommen. Dann kam ich mir der Frau im Laden so ins reden und die meinte das bei der größe des Teiches 3 richtige Seerosen schon etwas viel sind. Vorallem weil die Wurzel so groß wird.

Ich kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus wie groß die wird usw. Bin damit momentan noch zufrieden. 

Schaut euch das Bild an? 

 

Was sagt ihr? Soll ich die eine aussen doch eher noch raus nehmen oder kann ich die einfach nach bedarf ,,ausdünnen,, 

Und nochwas: Die Wasserpst und __ Hornkraut kann ich die einfach auf den Boden ablassen auch zwischen die Seerosen oder an deren Wurzel?


----------



## einfachichKO (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Sorry, in der Seerosenfrage kann ich Dir auch leider nicht weiterhelfen da selbst absoluter Neuling, aber kannst Du bitte Bilder direkt hier ins Forum hochladen?
Dein Platz da bei Direktuploud oder wie auch immer ist eine einzige Popup-Werbe-Plage und man muß erst mal tausend Fenster schliessen, ich denke mal da wird sich kaum einer die Fotos anschauen, ich habsjedenfalls nicht getan.
Fotos hier hochladen geht eigentlich ganz einfach...


----------



## libsy (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Ich habe keine Popups. nutze aber auch Adblockplus.

Also ich finde es nicht als zuviel Seerosen, wobei sich die Seerosen meist stark vermehren.


----------



## amselmeister (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Da das Forum momentan Server Fehler hat habe ich das nicht gemacht. Habe 20 minuten damit verbracht und dann aufgegeben.......

achja und werbung ist da keine ,,,, kein adblock?


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Ich denke mal mit der Menge der Seerosen ist das so Geschmackssache.
Ich denke mal das das was du da hast noch in Ordnung ist.


> achja und werbung ist da keine


----------



## willi1954 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*



amselmeister schrieb:


> .......
> 
> achja und werbung ist da keine ,,,, kein adblock?



Werbung ist da, ich verwende keinen Popupblocker, und bekomme da Werbefenster angezigt.

Und zuviele Seerosen hast du nicht. Notfalls kann man die Rhizome kürzen.

LG Willi


----------



## einfachichKO (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

schliesst man eins, öffnen sich 2 neue...

Bilder hochladen funktionieert einwandfrei.


----------



## Flusi (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

moin moin,
also drei Seerosen auf vier qm Teichfläche können -je nach Eigenschaft der Seerose- schon seeehr ! viel sein; nach Tetragona-Sorten sehen die auf den Bildern ja nicht grade aus.
...beim gucken mit diesem System muß man nur schnell genug sein, bevor das mit der Werbung kommt:__ nase
Gruß Ingrid


----------



## amselmeister (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Wie gesagt würde ja gerne bilder hier anfügen aber das Forum ist ja total kaputt und am abstürzen ich brauche für jeden Beitrag 10 anläufe und über 10 minuten bis er mal drin steht.

zum thema: Ja was für welche das sind weiß ich ja nicht. Aber ich nehme dann einfach eine davon raus. wenn ihr noch was dazu sagen wollt , auch zu den anderen gestellten fragen, würde mich freuen.


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*



amselmeister schrieb:


> Wie gesagt würde ja gerne bilder hier anfügen aber das Forum ist ja total kaputt und am abstürzen ich brauche für jeden Beitrag 10 anläufe und über 10 minuten bis er mal drin steht.



Also ehrlich ... Du solltest deinen Rechner mal überprüfen. Evtl. Verlauf, Cookies etc. löschen, Einstellungen überprüfen etc.
Dieses Forum ist das Unkomplizierteste und Schnellste von allen wo ich angemeldet bin ...und bei mir kommen schon noch einige Foren hinzu.

Hier hängt sich nichts auf oder stürzt ab ... 

Mandy


----------



## einfachichKO (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Rechner aufräumen wirkt manchmal wahre Wunder...
Hier stürzt auch nix ab und alles top, auch Bilder werden von meinem Rechner aus ruck zuck hochgeladen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Hi Amselmeister,

eigentlich sollte ja rund die Hälfte der Wasseroberfläche frei bleiben um noch einen genügenden Sauerstoffeintrag zu ermöglichen:shock. Da wo Schimmblätter alles abdecken kommt nämlich kein Sauerstoff mehr ins Wasser - ohne Fischbesatz wäre das natürlich weniger ein Problem - da Du aber Goldfische drin hast solltest Du dann wenigsten an einer Stelle das Wasser gut in Bewegung halten  (unter Seerosenblättern haben es aber Unterwasserpflanzen auch sehr schwer da diese ihnen die Lichteinstahlung von oben nehmen)

MfG Frank


----------



## mitch (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Hallo Amselmeister,

na dein Teich hat sich doch ganz gut gemacht 

und so viele Seerosen sind das ja nun auch ned wieder  

wenn ich bei mir den Luftheber nicht als Pumpe hätte würde es mit dem Sauerstoffeintrag auch eng werden, wie Frank ja schon schreibt.


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Servus

Habe im Startbeitrag das Bild jetzt hochgeladen.

Hoffe die Diskussion um den Link gerät jetzt in den Hintergrund und die eigentliche Frage rückt in den Vordergrund  ...

@ Andre (Amselmeister):
Ich finde es sind nicht zuviele Seerosen ...


----------



## BobbyT (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch neu und finde das Forum einfach. Konnte auch schon Bilder hochladen.

Mein Teich hat sehr viel Sonne und daher "glaube" ich, dass die Seerosen auch gute Schattenspender sind. Das Wasser ist superklar. Keine Algenprobleme.
- aber ich habe auch einen Bachlauf. Das Plätschern ist toll und bringt bestimmt auch Sauerstoff für die Fische.

Ich will aber eigentlich einen naturnahen pflegeleichten Teich als Hundeteich. Die Fische habe ich geschenkt bekommen und sie haben sogar schon Nachwuchs.

LG
Ulrike



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Amselmeister,
> 
> eigentlich sollte ja rund die Hälfte der Wasseroberfläche frei bleiben um noch einen genügenden Sauerstoffeintrag zu ermöglichen:shock. Da wo Schimmblätter alles abdecken kommt nämlich kein Sauerstoff mehr ins Wasser - ohne Fischbesatz wäre das natürlich weniger ein Problem - da Du aber Goldfische drin hast solltest Du dann wenigsten an einer Stelle das Wasser gut in Bewegung halten  (unter Seerosenblättern haben es aber Unterwasserpflanzen auch sehr schwer da diese ihnen die Lichteinstahlung von oben nehmen)
> 
> MfG Frank


----------



## amselmeister (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Hallo Leute

Noch mal kurz zur Sache mit dem forum. Das lag nicht an meinem PC. Jetzt geht es ja wieder mit einigen aussetzern hier und da. Ich Surfe das ganze Wochenende in Foren und da sind keine Probleme. Wollte ja schon Freitag das Fehlermeldungsbild hochladen aber das ging ja auch nicht . Versuche das nun nochmal.
Ich habe ja schon oft Bilder hochgeladen und das klappte sonst ja immer 


Und zum thema. Ich habe die Seerose nun doch raus genommen. Ich fand der sehr schön weil auch noch gerade die Rosane, aber die sind ja noch klein nicht das die noch größer werden und dann ist auch auf dem Boden alles zu gewuchert.
Habe an dem Freien Stück auch nun neue __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut hingemacht. 

Wenn man das Hornkraut und co direkt an die Seerosen setzt oder das da hin treibt kann es sein dass das dann gar nicht kommt weil die Seerose dem alles entzieht. Weil als ich die Rose raus genommen habe , habe ich auch mein Hornkraut gefunden. Das klebte da alles dran und war sehr verkümmert. Also nur so groß wie ich das gekauft habe...


----------



## amselmeister (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Hey Hallo

Ich habe die eine ja nun rausgenommen und hoffe ihr könnt mir jetzt nochmal helfen.

Die zweite Seerose Direkt daneben kommt nun noch, Sammt Pflanzkübel. 
Sowas hatte ich noch nie, wahrscheinlich hat die sich an der anderen mit festgehalten und nun wo die nicht mehr da ist.....

Meine frage ist jetzt kann ich die einfach beschweren das die nicht mehr hochkommt und wenn ja, muss ich die jetztigen Blätter abscheiden? denn die sind ja nun so gewachsen das wenn ich die Seerose jetzt runterdrücke die Blätter ja nichtmehr über sondern unter wasser sind. Und die lassen die Pflanze ja auch wieder hoch treiben.

Wenn ich die dann wieder ,,auf dem Grund,, habe wachesen die neuen Blätter dann wieder so, das die schön direkt überwasser sind wie sich das gehört.?


_Edit by Blumenelse: Dein Serverproblem habe ich mal in den Support verschoben, da liest es der Technik-Admin eher!_


----------



## Flusi (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

moin, amselmeister,
ist ja irre, bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt.
Das Rhizom muß unten verankert werden, Rhizome enthalten Luftkammern und haben starken Auftrieb. Das haben wir bei uns mit flachen SteinCHen gemacht,die wir quer darüber gelegt haben, noch einige Kieselsteine drauf, das reicht um das Rhizom am Aufschwimmen zu hindern.
Klappt bis jetzt gut, sie werden. 
Viel Erfolg bei Deiner Aktion, 

LG Ingrid


----------



## amselmeister (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Hallo

Ja ich wollte da heute am sonntag bei, trau mich aber nicht so richtig bevor ich nicht hier von jemanden den Tip bekomme ob das so geht wie ich das vorhabe, also Blätter abscheiden oder nicht. 

Ich wollte einen Gasbetonstein nehmen den halb durchschneiden. Der hat ja so löcher und dann mit einem Seil an beiden enden. So wie ein Sattel vom Pferd, versteht ihr, Links und Rechts an der Seerose vorbei zieht er die dann nach unten.


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Du solltest die Blätter nicht abschneiden, sondern frühestens entfernen, wenn sie von alleine anfangen zu gammeln und sich leicht abrupfen lassen.


----------



## amselmeister (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

könnte es denn sein das die wenn dienun unter Wasser gezogen werden noch weiter wachsen bis die wieder oben angekommen sind


----------



## Flusi (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

hallo amselmeister,
wenn der Kernpunkt des Problems die Blätter sind; die würde ich -wie Christine schrieb- einfach dran lassen. Du wirst staunen, wie schnell die den Weg an die Oberfläche finden werden. 
Trau Dich einfach mal
Viel Erfolg, und berichte mal
LG Ingrid


----------



## amselmeister (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Ja ichweiß ich habe da immer angst was kaputt zu machen
Habe das nun aber gemacht und mal sehen wie das in den nächsten Wochen wird.
Habe woanders gelesen das Kalk Algenwachtum fördert. Habe ja einen Gasbetonstein genommen weil der Löcher hat .
Aber bei einem Stein ist das ja nicht so wild oder?


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Es kann sein, dass diese Blätter nicht mehr nach oben wachsen, dafür kommen aber neue.


----------



## amselmeister (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

momentan siehts ganz gut aus. viele Blätter haben sich ,,verlängert,, und auch 2 der Aktuellen 4 Blüten sind weiter gewachsen.

wie siehts aus mit der frage mit dem Kalk??


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Zuviele Seerosen im Teich?*

Da mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, das löst sich nicht  so schnell auf. Andere geben sogar Kalk in den Teich, weil sie zu wenig haben.


----------

